# Quitting in Style



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

*Soon I will quit and in so doing...I will quit in style....I will make a special T-shirt for Uber and Lyft...call the Uber guy...and go to Uber/Lyft hub and celebrate in grand style...I will be sooooo happy that Uber/Lyft will be amazed....*


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Don't ruin it by getting yourself arrested.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

akwunomy said:


> *Soon I will quit and in so doing...I will quit in style....I will make a special T-shirt for Uber and Lyft...call the Uber guy...and go to Uber/Lyft hub and celebrate in grand style...I will be sooooo happy that Uber/Lyft will be amazed....*


So Uber didn't make you feel important
So in order to feel important
Spend some of your own money
Troll some uber clockpunchers at the GLH
Who by the way, are just trying to earn a paycheck
They deal with disgruntled drivers all day long. You think they care?
Their reactions, only satisfy your emotions
While security escorts you out the door.
When you're done, you can brag about it here
Our reactions will make you feel important too

Meanwhile , those at Uber who have made the decisions to make Uber what it is today, won't even hear about this.

You see what's going on here?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Seconding @doyousensehumor. If you really want to "go out in style", you might consider doing things that troll someone other than front line office workers who don't really care and probably see this sort of acting out a couple of times a month.

If you want to troll Uber: steal their business, radicalize their customers, get other drivers to subvert the app. I don't know if any of those alternative things are worth doing but they certainly have more impact than protesting at an office until you get kicked out or arrested. Uber would probably prefer that you blow off steam at a Greenlight Hub than do anything more subversive.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Don't ruin it by getting yourself arrested.


No NO.
Go ahead and GET yourself arrested ... but be sure to have someone record it, and post it here.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The title of this thread is so misleading 😡😡😢


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Even if you decide to quit, I wouldn't burn bridges with Uber/Lyft. If your accounts remain active then they're always there in case you want to drive again anytime down the road.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

akwunomy said:


> *Soon I will quit and in so doing...I will quit in style....I will make a special T-shirt for Uber and Lyft...call the Uber guy...and go to Uber/Lyft hub and celebrate in grand style...I will be sooooo happy that Uber/Lyft will be amazed....*


They don't care if you throw your money away on a T-shirt just like they don't care if you quit.
Your replacement signed up two weeks ago.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Awesome please record 

something tells me this will be the first thing you have applied effort too in a while. ImGine if you applied that energy to say.....a job.


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

akwunomy said:


> *Soon I will quit and in so doing...I will quit in style....I will make a special T-shirt for Uber and Lyft...call the Uber guy...and go to Uber/Lyft hub and celebrate in grand style...I will be sooooo happy that Uber/Lyft will be amazed....*


Go to Uber HQ instead in San Francisco.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I’ve always loved the employees who quit “with style” - I was able to mark them Not eligible for rehire, usually the same ones coming back begging for work in a year.

The bottom line is, you accepted the work, you got paid for the work, if you didn’t like it you should not have stayed. The company owes you nothing when you leave.

Making a fool out of yourself on the way out says nothing other then showing your true character in life. You may get a few likes on Twitter, from some basement dwellers, but what most people won’t tell you Is what they are really thinking, “what an effing joke of a human.”


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I've always loved the employees who quit "with style" - I was able to mark them Not eligible for rehire, usually the same ones coming back begging for work in a year.
> 
> The bottom line is, you accepted the work, you got paid for the work, if you didn't like it you should not have stayed. The company owes you nothing when you leave.
> 
> Making a fool out of yourself on the way out says nothing other then showing your true character in life. You may get a few likes on Twitter, from some basement dwellers, but what most people won't tell you Is what they are really thinking, "what an effing joke of a human."


Ever tell someone off in no uncertain terms and get up and walk out of a job? I have. Call me a basement dweller or whatever else but it felt great.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

mch said:


> Ever tell someone off in no uncertain terms and get up and walk out of a job? I have. Call me a basement dweller or whatever else but it felt great.


And now you are here. I guess I don't see the advantage of showing my @ss and burning bridges. But, to each his own.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> And now you are here. I guess I don't see the advantage of showing my @ss and burning bridges. But, to each his own.


Ive had the same FT job for 10 years so its not like im going around quitting jobs left and right. Ive spent exactly 1 month without a job since I was 14. Im 44 now, so thats 30 years. Ive always had a good feel for which bridges to burn and which bridges not to burn. All im saying is if you ever do get that opportunity, with a burnable bridge, burn that MFer. It feels amazing.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

akwunomy said:


> *Soon I will quit and in so doing...I will quit in style....I will make a special T-shirt for Uber and Lyft...call the Uber guy...and go to Uber/Lyft hub and celebrate in grand style...I will be sooooo happy that Uber/Lyft will be amazed....*


Lame!


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

mch said:


> Ive had the same FT job for 10 years so its not like im going around quitting jobs left and right. Ive spent exactly 1 month without a job since I was 14. Im 44 now, so thats 30 years. Ive always had a good feel for which bridges to burn and which bridges not to burn. All im saying is if you ever do get that opportunity, with a burnable bridge, burn that MFer. It feels amazing.


People here behave like RS is the end of the road...I am still doing it not because it is great though those days have gone...
I worked so hard yesterday starting by 3am to 7pm and was not able to make 200$..,i was pissed and pissed again...I said...looked like I will quit in style...some thooh he might be so dumb and go to GH and do something stupid and got arrested...
Why would I do that...there are many ways to send a message to those that really don't give a big F...but at the end of the day...,you communicate your message...

Don't put all your eggs in one basket....this gig is riskier than you thought...each day just be thankful that you made it alive...



mch said:


> Ive had the same FT job for 10 years so its not like im going around quitting jobs left and right. Ive spent exactly 1 month without a job since I was 14. Im 44 now, so thats 30 years. Ive always had a good feel for which bridges to burn and which bridges not to burn. All im saying is if you ever do get that opportunity, with a burnable bridge, burn that MFer. It feels amazing.


People here behave like RS is the end of the road...I am still doing it not because it is great though those days have gone...
I worked so hard yesterday starting by 3am to 7pm and was not able to make 200$..,i was pissed and pissed again...I said...looked like I will quit in style...some thooh he might be so dumb and go to GH and do something stupid and got arrested...
Why would I do that...there are many ways to send a message to those that really don't give a big F...but at the end of the day...,you communicate your message...

Don't put all your eggs in one basket....this gig is riskier than you thought...each day just be thankful that you made it alive...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

You're an amateur.... If your gonna go out in style... Impress the shyt outta us and make front page national news.... Don't come on here talking about a t-shirt and a gl hub.... Pansy ass.... Go big or go home.... And def. Don't come on UP trying to impress us ... With a TSHIRT.... You wanna impress me pick up a passenger while naked while rocking a raging.... With a prostitute knocking it out.... and video tape that.... Otherwise...

Just delete your app and stay home cuz we ain't impressed.....


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Just delete the app, don't do anything stupid. You never know if you want to come back and make a few bucks for the weekend or something else.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> Just delete the app, don't do anything stupid. You never know if you want to come back and make a few bucks for the weekend or something else.


Stop &#128721; with the Logic and Responsible Adult attitude
this is an Uber driver forum
aka. How to get your name permanently
in the criminal justice system.

funny thing: all states now employ an Algorithm
to determine which criminals will be repeat offenders.
ie. Former Uber driver arrested for GLH trespassing, malicious mischief, And
(I'm confident), resisting arrest.
Algorithm suggests: 40 month incarceration & 3 years probation

https://news.berkeley.edu/2020/02/1...n-people-in-predicting-recidivism-study-says/
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/06/technology/predictive-algorithms-crime.html


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Stop &#128721; with the Logic and Responsible Adult attitude
> this is an Uber driver forum
> aka. How to get your name permanently
> in the criminal justice system.
> ...


lmao, sometimes my posts are boring and practical... I need to step up my sarcasm lol


----------



## Uberblowz_1976 (Jan 30, 2020)

Dekero said:


> You're an amateur.... If your gonna go out in style... Impress the shyt outta us and make front page national news.... Don't come on here talking about a t-shirt and a gl hub.... Pansy ass.... Go big or go home.... And def. Don't come on UP trying to impress us ... With a TSHIRT.... You wanna impress me pick up a passenger while naked while rocking a raging.... With a prostitute knocking it out.... and video tape that.... Otherwise...
> 
> Just delete your app and stay home cuz we ain't impressed.....
> 
> View attachment 418888


This just might impress me


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

My best quit was when I was right out of college.
I was working for Kelly Temp .... yea, I was a Kelly girl.
Did AP for a company that didn't pay - and expected me to lie for them.
And it wasn't because they didn't have the money, they did; just a greedy bastld of an owner.
I told my 'boss' once that "I'm NOT lying for you. If I'm gonna burn in hell for being a liar I will do it to benefit ME. Not this goddam place. If you want a liar on payroll - you need to hire a lawyer, but you'll pay him a hell of a lot more than you're paying me,"
He was so pissed I thought he was gonna fire me on the spot - but he didn't. I thought he was gonna stroke out ... lol, his face was all red and veins bulging in his neck. He was a yeller. Loved to yell. Never phased me, bullies don't freak me out like they try to. I'd just walk away ... 

About three weeks later I got a call to come in for an interview with a company that did property tax representation. I told boss that I had a doc's appt the next morning and that I'd be late. I went to Oakland for my appt and we talked for about an hour and he said "I wanna hire you to start tomorrow, but you have to interview with a partner." I said that's fine. He said, "Lets see what I can do." Picked up the phone and bought two round trip tickets to Los Angeles. Arranged for a car to meet us in LA and asked if my schedule was ok for the afternoon. I said, sure. And off we went.
THAT interview went well, and I was hired.
Got back to bay area and I went to the job at almost closing time.
Soon as I got there I went to my desk and got all my personal stuff out. The 'boss' came out of his office and was raging. YELLING "I thought you said you'd be back by .." I put up a hand in front of his face. (By now most of the office is looking at us) and he stopped in mid sentence. I said, "The only reason I came back to this plss hole is because I left my spare glasses in my desk. I quit. OK?"
As I left I heard clapping and laughter behind me.

Even the manager at Kelly wasn't mad at me. She said she was surprised that I lasted as long as I did. Most of the females they put in there left crying after two days.
I left ... but it sure as hell wasn't crying.
And I was there for a very long seven months ... and got their AP systems all straightened out.

Kelly Temps said "You can come back to us any time. And, congrats on the new job."


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> My best quit was when I was right out of college.
> I was working for Kelly Temp .... yea, I was a Kelly girl.
> Did AP for a company that didn't pay - and expected me to lie for them.
> And it wasn't because they didn't have the money, they did; just a greedy bastld of an owner.
> ...


So, where does Uber fit in? The Kelley or the Boss?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

M62 said:


> Even if you decide to quit, I wouldn't burn bridges with Uber/Lyft. If your accounts remain active then they're always there in case you want to drive again anytime down the road.


I think a lot of full timers miss this little snippet. Rideshare is really the new unemployment income.

You get canned rideshare will make sure all your bills are paid on time until a good job comes along.



UberBastid said:


> My best quit was when I was right out of college.
> I was working for Kelly Temp .... yea, I was a Kelly girl.
> Did AP for a company that didn't pay - and expected me to lie for them.
> And it wasn't because they didn't have the money, they did; just a greedy bastld of an owner.
> ...


Last manager that yelled at me was a Mexican guy from the hood. I just so happen to have a stick in my hand and started poking him in the chest with it as I assured him he was about to receive the ass whopping of a lifetime.

Like I said dude was from the hood but so I'm I, all professionalism been thrown out the window, we started squaring each other up.

"GET SOME B!%#!"&#128483;&#129354;❗

Fortunately someone spotted us and was like "oh shit". It kind of snap us both back into reality and reminded us we was at work &#128514; We both hurried off in opposite directions without another word.

Turns out the Mexican manager's son quit his job to be a hustler and wasn't taking care of his kid. Leaving amigo to take care of his grandson in his son's place.

The whole altercation had nothing to do with me personally the guy was just having a very bad day. We're pretty cool with each other now.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think a lot of full timers miss this little snippet. Rideshare is really the new unemployment income.
> 
> You get canned rideshare will make sure all your bills are paid on time until a good job comes along.
> 
> ...


I had something similar happen.

I went out on a delivery and there's a cell dead spot a couple blocks from the shop; I guess the manager tried calling me to pick up something he forgot and the call didn't go through. I continued on my route and when I got back the manager was pissed.

The manager was a shortish, stocky, body building type guy. His neck was near thick around as his waist. Kinda reminded me of the Michelin Man. He had a short temper and frequently yelled at the other employees. I was always quiet, did my job correctly and never gave any trouble until that day with the missed phone call.

So, I get back from my delivery and he walks behind the dispatch table and calls me and a fellow employee over with the table between us. The other employee was a really nice filipino guy in his late 60s, maybe early 70s.

So, he starts yelling at us for not answering the phone. Poor filipino guy looks like he's going to have a heart attack. I can almost see his heart pounding in his chest.

Oooooh boy, did that piss me off. I walk around the table and like you said, square up, with the manager. I told him Ef you ##^^/#!$!. If you had any balls you would yell at me by myself, why did you bring this guy over to yell at him too. I don't need to take this crap from you, you $!#//#!.

We had a few choice words and he backed down and left to lunch. All the guys in the shop were in shock, literally with their mouths open.

Guys like that manage through fear. They are the work equivalent of school bullies and will usually back down when stood up to. I knew he wasn't going to hit me. It would have meant instant termination for him as well as a lawsuit. I may have been able to get a few punches in and would have gone down fighting but he could have easily wiped the floor with me.

I thought for sure I was going to get fired and didn't really care at that point but nope, that was it.

I worked there for another two years and still occasionally had a missed phone call here and there. I could tell because his neck would be red but he never yelled at me again.

The best thing is, he also stopped yelling at the other employees.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

observer said:


> I had something similar happen.
> 
> I went out on a delivery and there's a cell dead spot a couple blocks from the shop; I guess the manager tried calling me to pick up something he forgot and the call didn't go through. I continued on my route and when I got back the manager was pissed.
> 
> ...


Sometimes (actpple bark worse then their bite.

drama drama.

And not surprised he stopped with the yelling (and good for you).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Dekero said:


> You're an amateur.... If your gonna go out in style... Impress the shyt outta us and make front page national news.... Don't come on here talking about a t-shirt and a gl hub.... Pansy ass....


So I take it you're _not _impressed by this poster's quit plan?

&#129315;


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

You can apply for employment insurance if uber deactivates you 🤣


----------

